

Scikit-learn 0.13: Nystroem method, hashing trick, faster random forests - ogrisel
http://peekaboo-vision.blogspot.de/2013/01/scikit-learn-013-released-we-want-your.html

======
ogrisel
The scikit-learn developers are also interested in knowing more about
organizations using the library for building innovative products or solving
data related problems.

If you are interested in writing a short paragraph about how your organization
is using scikit-learn please feel free to contact me or another developer of
the project. The goal would be to have this published in a future testimonials
page on the project website.

------
andredieb
This is awesome.

Not yet an organization here, but I've used scikit-learn for my internship
project and thesis.

Something I implemented during that work (barely working) was the EM
algorithm. I was wondering if EM is of any interest of the library.

~~~
ogrisel
Expectation Maximization is a very generic inference scheme that has many
declination depending on the structure of the models it is applied to. For
instance there we already have Gaussian Mixture Models that can be fitted
using EM in sklearn. There is also an implementation of k-means which can also
be interpreted as an EM algorithm.

